# Juwel cabinet mods



## jamesb (3 Sep 2012)

Has anyone created a door/removable panel for the centre compartment of the juwel cabinets? If so could you point me in the direction of the thread(if you made one) of some pics. Also any idea where I could get a panel of the cabinet from to use


----------



## GHNelson (3 Sep 2012)

Hi
A kitchen cabinet door would be your best bet...thousands out there.
Wickes/BQ/Magnets/Homebase ect.....all different colours /shapes/sizes finishes.
hoggie


----------



## jamesb (3 Sep 2012)

Will have to check it out as I have the black one and doubt there is a lot of call for black cabinets for kitchens etc


----------



## GHNelson (3 Sep 2012)

jamesb said:
			
		

> Will have to check it out as I have the black one and doubt there is a lot of call for black cabinets for kitchens etc


You would be suprised  
You could order a silver/white/cream as a contrast.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (3 Sep 2012)

:arrow: http://www.diy.com/nav/rooms/kitchens/i ... kies=false 8)


----------



## jamesb (3 Sep 2012)

The speed at which some of you guys prove me wrong astounds me every time . I will stay with black. That way the mrs may not notice I have spent money on the cabinet, then open the new door to find the 406 I am picking up today  (shhhh it's a secret)


----------



## GHNelson (3 Sep 2012)

:idea:  good idea


----------



## Antipofish (4 Sep 2012)

James I was only talking to someone the other day who had taken the left centre piece out of his Rio180 and attached it to the left door to make a larger door to create a bigger internal space.  So it looked like TWO doors closing onto a flat panel in the middle, just that they opened as two doors.


----------



## Ady34 (4 Sep 2012)

Hi James,
Check out Jagz's Rio Jungle journal, page 1 about half way down  he explains how he has modded his cabinet in exactly this way with a removable section which covers the centre shelf area   
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Antipofish (4 Sep 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi James,
> Check out Jagz's Rio Jungle journal, page 1 about half way down  he explains how he has modded his cabinet in exactly this way with a removable section which covers the centre shelf area
> Cheerio
> Ady



Well done Ady, I couldn't for the life of me remember who it was who had done it   Looks pretty good too.


----------



## jagz (7 Sep 2012)

easy mod litrally to do guys take out 4 screws from either upright and add some magnet catches , ridgidity is held by the rear panel still being in place, 

i have modded a rio 180, a vision 180 and a rio 400, although when i done the vision and the rio 400 i removed both center up rights so i had to strengthen the cabinet with a piece of timber in the middle that sat behind the front removerble panel


----------



## jamesb (7 Sep 2012)

Cheers guys. The tank is filled and wot be being stripped for the foreseeable future. I don't need a bigger space as such I just want to put my second external in the middle section and hide it. I am going to buy the slab from b an q that hoggie found cut it to size then just get some magnet sets so I just have to open one of the original doors and pop it off. Not quite as cool as jagz but will do the job. I hope


----------

